# Asian Satinwood Grrrrrr!



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

I've tried everything I know to get rid of the micro scratches but this is the toughest wood to sand i have ever encountered. I don't mean as in hardness just tough as in I cannot get the scratches to go away. I've even tired the ROS with 200 whike it's spinning and that has given the best results but still not good enough. 

I think I need like a 400 or 600 grit and I am out of them. Is that the simple answer a much finer grit?


----------



## heinz57 (Mar 4, 2012)

That's usually what I do. 

I have a little box full of sandpaper strips that I usually use for the fine sanding. Box goes from ~150-600 grit and works out pretty well.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you tried using Micro Mesh ? I know a lot of guys swear by it for a super smooth finish. Its pricey though.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

Right after I posted I found a box with 5 sheets of black oxide 600 and wet sanded it. That did the trick. 

Thanks for the quick replies and I will look into that micro mesh.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> How about some pictures man:i_dunno:



Sure thing I didn't realize you guys liked pictures on this forum . . . 

No finish yet because once I took it out in the sun I realized it still needs a little more sanding work. 

[attachment=2464]

[attachment=2465]

[attachment=2466]

It's the handle for the scraper that Greg made for me. I used the handle-less scraper to turn the scraperless-handle. I got to tell you that scraper is awesome. Trying to get it done so I can show it off and reveiw it (review will be good this is a high quality tool). 

:clapping:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking handle you got there! In addition to finer grit, I find wet sanding helps me get a better finish... I use my finish oil as the lubricant. Looking forward to the review!


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 4, 2012)

I use wet sand paper 240, 320 and 600. Like to wet sand walnut oil's alot. Smooth finish. Rick


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > How about some pictures man:i_dunno:
> ...




If you want to go crazy, try micro-mesh from Peachtree Woodworking. The sandpaper kit goes up to 12000 grit for a mirror finish. Works great on hardwoods/exotics, starting with a base level of about 500 grit.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2012)

And that explains why I haven't seen it yet Looks nice kevin, can't wait to see it all assembled and with a finish on it Kind of a teaserNa na na na naah nah. I still can't believe your using it without a handle! Too funny.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Kevin,
I am new to this site so I missed the original thread. A good source for micro mesh is International Violin. Their prices are reasonable and you can get grits from 1200-12000.

Dave[/font]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Right after I posted I found a box with 5 sheets of black oxide 600 and wet sanded it. That did the trick.
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies and I will look into that micro mesh.
> [/
> ...


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I've tried everything I know to get rid of the micro scratches but this is the toughest wood to sand i have ever encountered. I don't mean as in hardness just tough as in I cannot get the scratches to go away. I've even tired the ROS with 200 whike it's spinning and that has given the best results but still not good enough.
> 
> I think I need like a 400 or 600 grit and I am out of them. Is that the simple answer a much finer grit?



i don't use any micro mesh, way to expensive. i use 0 -0000 steal wool and found that that is the best and is also very cheap. 0000 steal wool is equal to 1000 grit sand paper and last a lot longer. leaves it to a high gloss sheen. hope that helps. been using it for years. you can also wet the steal wool to get an even finer finish!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2012)

i don't use any micro mesh, way to expensive. i use 0 -0000 steal wool and found that that is the best and is also very cheap. 0000 steal wool is equal to 1000 grit sand paper and last a lot longer. leaves it to a high gloss sheen. hope that helps. been using it for years. you can also wet the steal wool to get an even finer finish!
[/quote]
Agreed, I sand to 320 then apply whatever finish and sand with 320 between coats, then final rub out with 0000 steel wool for a satiny finish, if I want to bring the shine back I just apply a coat of wax. I like liberon brand steel wool, it's like steel cotton, best I have used so far and it can be purchased in large rolls. All 0000 steel wool is not the same.


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > i don't use any micro mesh, way to expensive. i use 0 -0000 steal wool and found that that is the best and is also very cheap. 0000 steal wool is equal to 1000 grit sand paper and last a lot longer. leaves it to a high gloss sheen. hope that helps. been using it for years. you can also wet the steal wool to get an even finer finish!
> ...


on the lathe i sand also to 320 and than go from there with the steal wool spinning at a very high speed. where do you get your steal wool from?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2012)

brown down said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...


Woodcraft because it's close to me and convienient but it can be ordered from any of the wood working suppliers. try a small package of it, I think you'll see a difference.:yes:


----------



## kweinert (Apr 8, 2012)

brown down said:


> i don't use any micro mesh, way to expensive. i use 0 -0000 steal wool and found that that is the best and is also very cheap. 0000 steal wool is equal to 1000 grit sand paper and last a lot longer. leaves it to a high gloss sheen. hope that helps. been using it for years. you can also wet the steal wool to get an even finer finish!



You know, everyone tells me that but I must be doing something wrong. Every time I use 0000 steel wool it does a good job of smoothing out the surface but it also dulls it down from what I already had. I end up putting another finish layer on top and burnishing it with a tshirt cutoff/other cotton material.

Not sure why that is and I'm not doubting all you folks - just curious how it is that it turns out differently for me.


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...


they are close to me also and know me by my first name lol, spent too much time in there i guess i will give it a go and see if i notice a difference


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2012)

kweinert said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > i don't use any micro mesh, way to expensive. i use 0 -0000 steal wool and found that that is the best and is also very cheap. 0000 steal wool is equal to 1000 grit sand paper and last a lot longer. leaves it to a high gloss sheen. hope that helps. been using it for years. you can also wet the steal wool to get an even finer finish!
> ...


how fast are you spinning your lathe?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2012)

kweinert said:


> You know, everyone tells me that but I must be doing something wrong. Every time I use 0000 steel wool it does a good job of smoothing out the surface but it also dulls it down from what I already had. I end up putting another finish layer on top and burnishing it with a tshirt cutoff/other cotton material.
> 
> Not sure why that is and I'm not doubting all you folks - just curious how it is that it turns out differently for me.


Ken, 0000 steel wool will produce a satin finish with little or no gloss on it's own, or as you said dulls it down, it will smooth out all of the little imperfections very well, I don't spin with the steel wool but rub by hand, and then if I want to bring the shine back I apply a little wax and buff with a soft cloth and the lathe spinning. If you apply the wax while the lathe is spinning it kinda melts in and gives a real good coat, let it sit a few minutes and then buff with the lathe spinnin.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > You know, everyone tells me that but I must be doing something wrong. Every time I use 0000 steel wool it does a good job of smoothing out the surface but it also dulls it down from what I already had. I end up putting another finish layer on top and burnishing it with a tshirt cutoff/other cotton material.
> ...



Yep, that's exactly what I'm seeing - except that I am using the 0000 while the lathe is spinning. It does do a great job of smoothing out the places where the finish 'bunches up' at times but it definitely dulls it down.

And I'm not a fan of the really high gloss, mirror finishes but I do like it a bit brighter than the 0000 leaves it.

I use Ren wax as the last step and it does shine up very nicely.

Thanks.


----------



## jmiker (Oct 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Right after I posted I found a box with 5 sheets of black oxide 600 and wet sanded it. That did the trick.
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies and I will look into that micro mesh.



Kevin,
If you sand through the as suggested by Hienz 57 and finish with 0000 steel wool you should get close to a mirror finish.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Right after I posted I found a box with 5 sheets of black oxide 600 and wet sanded it. That did the trick.
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies and I will look into that micro mesh.



Kevin, Google Hog abrasive's web site they have good prices.
Robert


----------



## wombat (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > How about some pictures man:i_dunno:
> ...



Haha yeah I hate the sun. My workshop is outside and I do all my sanding in the shade. When I think i've finished I take it out to the sun for a final check, and Bugger! there's always a spot I've missed.


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2013)

in my turnings, i start at 220, then 320, 400, and occasionally 600 if its being stubburn. What i also found that helped that when you are done with each grit, sand the length of the piece, long ways in this example, then move to the next grit and repeat.

Jason


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > How about some pictures man:i_dunno:
> ...



Sheese!, does a tool handle have to be that flawless? You must be the kind of guy who irons his undershorts


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> ... You must be the kind of guy who irons his undershorts



That's ridiculous. I'm the kind of guy that just fluffs them in the dryer in the winter, and doesn't wear them in the summer.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > ... You must be the kind of guy who irons his undershorts
> ...




Too much information!


----------

